# Houston board slogan poll



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Alright, here's the poll. The new slogan will be approved only if the winning slogan receives at least 50% of all votes. Poll is for board regulars only - I will make this poll public and take out votes from posters that normally don't post here.

Poll closes 2 weeks from now.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

return to glory


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

"NBA, You Have a Problem" is my fav, it sounds awesome, but what if the Rockets management makes some horrible trades in the offseason or we have some major injuries again next season? In that case it would look embarassing there. :shy:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Thx YM for putting this poll up now, I really Aprreciate. 
Again, people please Vote and leave some reply, because we need to have some positive Energy for our next season. Go R.O.C.K.E.T.S.!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

YM, wanna stick this thread for the time being?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Everyone realizes that if we have a sub par season that "NBA, You have a Problem" will imply that the problem the NBA has is the Houston Rockets? Be careful when selecting the slogan you want.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i think "losses delivered in 35 seconds or less or they're free" is a bit long. could you change it to "losses delivered in 35 secs or they're free"

otherwise, im going with "ready for lift off"


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Losses Delivered in 35 Seconds or Less, or They're Free. :basket:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> "NBA, You Have a Problem" is my fav, it sounds awesome, but what if the Rockets management makes some horrible trades in the offseason or we have some major injuries again next season? In that case it would look embarassing there. :shy:


:rofl: that would be funny


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

"Losses delivered in 35 secs, or they're free"


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

"NBA, You have a problem"


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Everyone realizes that if we have a sub par season that "NBA, You have a Problem" will imply that the problem the NBA has is the Houston Rockets? Be careful when selecting the slogan you want.


No then it would be "Houston, you have a problem" :angel:


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I voted for "Just keep things the way they are..." but I'd be cool with any of those. I just couldn't decide.


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ (May 1, 2006)

"NBA, You Have a Problem" is pretty great,anda how about"Early rockets catches the ball!"


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

well id say its a landslide...


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

return to glory is the best one...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Voting is OVER!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

im not a fan of "nba, you have a problem" but it quickly became obvious it would have the most votes.


i say we have a vote off since no choice got a majority.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Not if we take off those non "Regular" Rockets fans. 
I think we have a winner.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Yall better hope we turn out to be a *real * contender next season..cause if we dont :curse:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Non-Rockets fans: melo4mvp, SHEED!

Final Tally: Ready for Lift-off - 3 votes
NBA, You Have a Problem - 12 votes
Return to Glory - 5 votes
Losses Delivered within 35 seconds or they're free - 4 votes
No Change - 1 vote

NBA, You Have a Problem wins convincingly, but it is not a majority... however, since only one person wanted to keep things the way they are, I pressume everyone wants a change around here. I will create a yes-or-no vote off for NBA, You Have a Problem to finalize this decision once and for all.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

^ Fair.


----------

